# i have a dog that likes to carry the food bowl



## cookiesowner22 (Apr 4, 2008)

my big dog odey likes to carry his food bowl over the house and spreading his food from one end to other and also keeps the other dogs way from his food but if i come up to him and say put it down he puts it down and wake away but i want him to not even pick up his food bowl anyone have a ideal on how to fix that also when there is no food in the bowl all the other male dogs pee in it so doe the one that uses the bowl if u got any way of keeping that from happening to let me know thanks


----------



## BayouGal (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of bowl are you using? If he's able to carry it around that effortlessly, I'd say it's too light -- maybe plastic or stainless steel? In that case, I'd get a heavier bowl, perhaps a thick, sturdy, heavy ceramic. There can be some other pros to using a ceramic bowl...it doesn't slide around when they're eating, and it's really durable. 

Another solution: pick the bowl up when they aren't eating so as not to allow them to play with it.


----------



## cookiesowner22 (Apr 4, 2008)

well this dog has borken 5 bowls that weighed 3 to 6 lb each and if u hold the bowl he will not come near you u can set the bowl up on the table he will not mess with it so it not that he just a strong dog but he comes up to my waist and i am 5 foot 2 inches i have 7 dogs but he the biggest


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

My girl does that if I put a dish directly on the ground. She doesn't do it when there's food in it, but after she empties it and she takes it to her crate.

I have elevated food dishes for them though, where the stainless steel dishes sit in a plastic holder. She doesn't even attempt to do it with the raised dish.

These are the ones I have. The way it looks in the pic would be good for smaller dogs, but I have mine at the other setting which is much higher for my Rotties.


----------



## cookiesowner22 (Apr 4, 2008)

well my dogs would chew that up anything like that they have broken or beat up so bad that u cant do anything with it they aten 10 water buckets and broken a lot more things they got one room in the house that belongs to them and in the summer time they are out in a pin in the yard but my dog cookie and a little dog name Jack Cookie is a work dog she helps me out with small things like picking things up for me and stuff and open doors only when she has her vest on


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

cookiesowner22 said:


> well my dogs would chew that up anything


Well it's worth a shot, unless you want to keep having this happen. The middle is empty, and you can fill it up with whatever you can find to weigh it down. You could also just pick it up and put it in a kitchen cupboard after feedings. If it might get chewed up if left out, don't leave it out. Not exactly rocket science.

I'd also start training with your dogs as well, and exercising them (more if you already are). If they're doing a lot of destructive chewing, it's quite possible that they're bored, have too much pent up energy and/or aren't getting enough mental stimulation.


----------



## cookiesowner22 (Apr 4, 2008)

i know they got hunting for things like fox and stuff like that when it winter time and summer they go for squirls is just in times of rain and to much snow they stuck home and bored most of my dogs are blue heelers my service working dog she the most trained one she stays with me 24/7 never leaveing my side but being stuck in this wheel chair somtimes i cant contorl what my dogs do my mom and my dad and my brothers need to do more but i am trying my best with what i got


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

cookiesowner22 said:


> well my dogs would chew that up anything like that they have broken or beat up so bad that u cant do anything with it they aten 10 water buckets and broken a lot more things they got one room in the house that belongs to them and in the summer time they are out in a pin in the yard but my dog cookie and a little dog name Jack Cookie is a work dog she helps me out with small things like picking things up for me and stuff and open doors only when she has her vest on


I think it would help if you just bring the bowl out only when you feed them and then after they are done take the bowl back so he cannot lay with it. As for the water bowl use the 5gallon bucket where you know he cannot pick up something that heavy. IF he is too shorter find another bucket shorter and fill it up with water so it will be heavy.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

You will have to train him not to pick up and carry the bowl around if you don't want him to. 

There can be drawbacks to ceramic, I've used some and they can still pick them up, carry them, break them (I found part of a big one today), but the thing that is the problem is that some are painted with lead paint which is toxic to the dog.

I have the set like britishbandit which the dogs can still pick up and carry around.


----------



## cookiesowner22 (Apr 4, 2008)

that looks almsot like my dog odey that does that but put food in that bowl get my dog odey he comes up to my waist if was standing and not in my wheel chair

my dogs pee in the 5 gallon buckets of water lol lol i can get a fresh bucket if water they pee in it lol


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The answer is simple. After he's finished eating, pick up the bowl, wash it, and put it away until the next meal.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> The answer is simple. After he's finished eating, pick up the bowl, wash it, and put it away until the next meal.


Whoa! That makes way too much sense!
Sorry, Im not making fun of anyone, my dog does this to my other dogs dish, and it drives me crazy to no end. I think I will be picking it up after meal times now.


----------

